
My Favorite Interview Questions - sharjeelsayed
http://www.swiss-miss.com/2017/07/my-favorite-interview-questions.html
======
kat
There's a few new questions on this list I haven't seen before. They
definitely gave me pause and forced me to think. I think they are two great
questions for a more senior position. It makes you reflect on leadership and
the ability to admit you're terrible at something.

\- What’s something you’re bad at that you really wish you were good at. \-
Tell me about some people you’ve helped in your career.

